# Help with Dart Holder!



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

I used to play darts all the time, well the other day I dug out the old dart board and darts.
I got some 1/2 plywood for a backer board to protect the walls " I Rent" So I'm gonna start practicing again 
and my son (11) and daughter(13) is showing some interest in the game. I was looking on ebay for darts and odds and ends and came across this wooden dart holder that would hang on a wall.
My question is how could I make this or something close to it, with the limited tools I have to use. 
How can I drill the holes without a drill press and with out a Kreg drilling system, I have hand drills and such!
Any help would be appreciated, I am on a tight budget and don't have the funds to by a lot of tools.
The one pictured here is on ebay for about $44.00, I think that is way over priced.
What do you think! Thanks-Robert


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

You can make a tapered guide out of wood for your drill to rest on while drilling the hole. You'll need some way to keep it in place while drilling. Gonna take a long time…..


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks Gary! I was thinking something like that, not sure how to do that really either?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

how about cross cutting some 'steps'
where the holes are needed

then with a wedge at the right angle
to use as a visual aid
for the drill to lean to
you will have some place for the drill to work from
without skittering down the board


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

amazing in that does look like a Kreg pocket!

metal points? why not a cheap piece of cork board (staples or office max)? not as pretty but functional!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

make a three holes in a stock and saw it wedge formed 
clamp it where you need it , then use it as a guide to bore thrugh like it was a kreg jiig thing

Dennis


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

Great Ideas, Thanks David That's a great Idea
Jonathon Nice one it would look cool!
teejk I thought about a 2×4 with just some holes it it. 
I kinda want it to look cool though. It is in my living room.


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks Dennis, I think that would work!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I would make a wide block like Jonathan suggested. Cut the angle you want on it to fit flat against your good piece and then make the top perpendicular to that angle.But unlike the sample above, make the outer surface of your guide parallel to the surface of your piece so you can clamp it parallel with a lot of force so the guide does not move.

Layout your holes and drill the guide and your piece at the same time. If you have three or four rows of holes, I would make three or four guides so the drill never drills a half of a hole. I say this because a Kreg jig has a steel guide bushing so it will go straight when drilling on one side of the drill. With a wooden guide, the drill will want to dance away from the cutting side and carve out your guide on the second set of holes. It will not put the hole where you want it.

My shop is shut down or I'd make you one and send a picture.
................Jim


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks Jim, you know I work small scale and really no tools I think I understand what your saying?
Jonathan, that piece would be really cool, I really like it. Not sure if I can do it or not?


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

How much do you guys think this should cost?
If it was made out of walnut to hold 4 sets of darts or twelve darts total made like Jonathan shows!
So 4 Rows of 3 darts! Not just walnut maybe walnut and maple or cherry?
Just wondering.


----------

